# Should I have bought the FBQ2496



## n737nc (Dec 23, 2007)

I recently purchased a DSP1124P. I wanted to keep things simple, and easy on the wallet. But now I am thinking I messed up. I need you guy's advice to make sure I make the correct decision. 

First, I am running 3 subs for now. Subs are HSU VFT3 HO w/Turbo, HSU MBM-12 and the HSU VTF3 MKII. Now I realize that the 1124P only has 2 outputs. But my thinking was that I could combine the HO and MBM on the same output, and use the other output for the MKII. 

The HO is handling everything from about 50hz and below, the MBM is taking over everything from 50hz to 80hz. So these two are not sharing any frequency's together. Plus they are located right next to each other. 

Am I wrong in thinking that I can run the 1124 this way? Should I return the 1124P and buy the FBQ2496?

Thanks in advance!
Nick


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Am I wrong in thinking that I can run the 1124 this way? Should I return the 1124P and buy the FBQ2496?


I don't see the difference an FBQ would make over an 1124P. They're both two channel devices.



> But my thinking was that I could combine the HO and MBM on the same output, and use the other output for the MKII.
> 
> The HO is handling everything from about 50hz and below, the MBM is taking over everything from 50hz to 80hz. So these two are not sharing any frequency's together. Plus they are located right next to each other.


Which seems a perfect recipe to have them on one channel of filters together as you planned. Why do you not like this idea?

Maybe I don't understand the crossover situation. I figured that the processor must use a standard cross at 80Hz and then the mid bandpass crossover for the MBM would be internal to the sub itself and then some sort of LPF filter around 50Hz for the HO?

brucek


----------



## n737nc (Dec 23, 2007)

brucek said:


> I don't see the difference an FBQ would make over an 1124P. They're both two channel devices.
> brucek


I thought the FBQ had more outputs?



brucek said:


> Which seems a perfect recipe to have them on one channel of filters together as you planned. Why do you not like this idea?brucek


I thought the FBQ had more outputs, so each sub would deserve it's own output, and each it's own set of filters. Since both models only have 2 outputs, it voids my worry 



brucek said:


> Maybe I don't understand the crossover situation. I figured that the processor must use a standard cross at 80Hz and then the mid bandpass crossover for the MBM would be internal to the sub itself and then some sort of LPF filter around 50Hz for the HO?
> 
> brucek


Processor set at 80hz. MBM cuts off at 50(80-50hz)
HO crossover set at 50hz, then handles all it can below that point. 
MKII is set for 50hz as well, but I may bump that up to 80hz and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I thought the FBQ had more outputs?


FBQ2496




> Processor set at 80hz. MBM cuts off at 50(80-50hz)
> HO crossover set at 50hz, then handles all it can below that point.


OK, just as I had thought then. So why do you not like these two on the same channel? The BFD can create 12 filters per channel of any frequency, gain, bandwidth.......

brucek


----------



## n737nc (Dec 23, 2007)

brucek said:


> FBQ2496
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was just thinking they needed their own channel, thats all. No worries. My original plan was correct. :bigsmile:


----------

